# Commande du terminal



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2002)

Salut

Est ce qu'il existe un tuto qui repertorie toutes les commandes du terminal avec leur description ???

Merci


----------



## macintroll (16 Janvier 2002)

http://www.dms.umontreal.ca/Informatique/guide_info/guide.html 

ca c'est assez sympa.. 
mais attention macosX n'est pas un linux..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2002)

Salut

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2002)

le terminal de MacOSX utilise tcsh comme shell par defaut.
il en existe d'autres, bash, ksh, sh csh, etc...
ca n'a rien a voir avec xterm, qui lui aussi peut utiliser differents shells.
les shells ont tous un comportement plus ou moins different.
linux utilise bash par defaut (en general).

il y a quelques commandes qui n'on pas exactement le meme comportement sur les differents unix, ps, top, etc... mais ca n'a rien a voir avec le terminal et le shell.


----------

